# CD ROM weird problem. help!



## bacchususa (May 7, 2004)

I wonder if anyone had similar incidence. I have a dell desktop (13 months old). Yesterday, out of the sudden, i inserted a CD into the CD ROM drive but it couldnt ready. I swapped another CD, double clicked on the drive, but keeps on telling me (D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect Function). I ran the antivirus program that I have, but couldnt find anything out of the ordinary. I keep my desktop in an excellent shape. Anyone knows what kind of problem I might be having here.
Many thanks all.

andy


----------



## zach53singleton (Jul 10, 2004)

If your computer is still under warranty I would let dell look at it. It would not be a virus, I imagine that something is wrong either with the cd-rom or the cable connecting it to the motherboard. I had a cd-rom do just about the samething. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

Try uninstalling the drive via Device Manager and reinstalling it, sometime this does the trick. To do so, *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Hardware, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* Expand the DVD/CD-ROM Drives entry, right click on thr troublesome drive and uninstall it. Now simply reboot and let Windows try and repair itself.


----------



## Davebell (Sep 17, 2009)

Try the solutions offerred at this thread as that may help http://www.computerforum.com/159661-dvd-rw-comb-doesnt-work.html


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 17, 2009)

Davebell said:


> Try the solutions offerred at this thread as that may help http://www.computerforum.com/159661-dvd-rw-comb-doesnt-work.html



I wished people would look at the date before resurrecting these old threads.  This thread is over 5 years old.  Please look at the last posting date before replying to threads.  We don't like having old posts come back into the mix.


----------

